# Do You Need Help In South West Michigan



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a Ford F350 wesport single cab with a Boss 9.2 poly v-blade 616-836-7052 Bert 8 years of plowing under my belt


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

I should add this Hudsonville-Zeeland -Holland -Grand Rapids


----------

